# [H] Eldar [W] Daemons, DE, IG, $$$



## bixeightysix (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got a WIP Eldar army I aquired from a friend. I've gone back and forth whether I want to play it, or find something I prefer more. Finally I've decided I'd rather something else. I'd prefer Daemons, IG, or DE. However, if you've got something that is worth looking at, I'd consider it. I'd like something in the 2500 point range, as that's about what this is. Here's a list of what's included. If you're interested, PM me and I'll get you pictures and we can discuss. Thank you. 

2 Farseer 
Warlock 
Seer Council of 8 Farseer/Warlocks on jetbikes. (These are customized withsome GS work. Personally I feel they need a little work, but could look great once modeled better) 
3 Wave Serpents 
2 Falcons 
1 Fire Prism 
1 Fire Prism/Falcon/Wave Serpent that is missing a turret. 
2 Wraithlords (1 oop metal, 1 plastic) 
1 War Walker 
3 Vyper Jetbikes 
7 Fire Dragons 
6 Banshees 
12 Striking Scorpions 
Phoenix Lord Karandras 
10 Guardians w/heavy weapons platform 
25 Dire Avengers (9 still new on sprue) 

Also included is a big bag of bits that includes extra weapons, and all the canopies for the vehicles.


----------



## miniluv (Jan 13, 2011)

PM sent, I have both DE and Daemons if you're still offering.


----------

